# [Suggest] unable to install android or stuck at HP or USB logo



## nhok_ti (Aug 28, 2011)

*it is not a suggestion.*
download the files
update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip
update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip 
moboot_0.3.3.zip (look up on google)
ACMEInstaller

open develop mode on your touchpad (lookup google)
connect touchpad with pc and turn on USB mode
create cminstall folder on you touchpad and copy ONLY update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip and
update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip 
turn off your touchpad after that hold up+power buttons-> you will see an USB logo
install novacom (look it up on google)

copy file ACMEInstaller (just file not the zip file) to C:/Program Files/Palm, Inc

open command prompt (start-> search "command " choose the first one) 
use the command *cd ..* to back a folder or *cd folder name* to go to a folder 
EX: I'm on C:\User 
cd ..
cd Program File
cd Palm, Inc
novacom -1
novacom
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

keep your fingers cross

if you want to go to recover mode and webOS 
unzip moboot0.3.3 
copy file ulmage.moboot_0.3.3 to C:\Programer Files\Palm, Inc\

turn off you touchpad (should be in Android now) 
hold power+up buttons 
on your pc command prompt 
use the command *cd ..* to back a folder or *cd folder name* to go to a folder 
EX: I'm on C:\User 
cd ..
cd Program File
cd Palm, Inc
novacom -1
novacom
novacom boot mem:// <ulmage.moboot_0.3.3

it will go to a chart of option for you to choose webos , android, recovery ...

if not work
change the name of ulmage.moboot_0.3.3 to 1.3
and use this command
novacom boot mem:// <1.3

if someone know how to install directly moboot on Android without using AMCEInstller please help out 
I know a threat on this website talk about it but i cant find this now


----------

